# I was warned but I decided to learn the hard way.



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

I got a ticket in woodside yesterday morning for running a stop sign. I was making a right turn from Canada onto woodside road and didn't bother to stop. I didn't see the sheriff on the motorcycle either until he was pulling me over. It really messed up my whole ride. I knew better but I was just lazy I guess.

The cop wouldn't tell me what the fine is. Has anyone else gotten a ticket like this recently? If so what was the fine?


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

I know I have been guilty a time or three making lazy runs through stop signs. One day I will pay for it I am sure.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm going to guess that it's similar to red light running? If it is, depending on county it's somewhere in the ballpark of $230-$460 I think. Though if you wish to contest it I would do a trial by declaration. It gives you a first chance to write about your case and mail it in. If you still get fined, you can still then request a court appearance if you wish.


----------



## calbear81 (Jan 3, 2009)

They were giving out tickets in front of the SF Caltrain station today on Townsend as bikers were going right through the stop sign at 5th Ave.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

That intersection is notorious for law enforcement on motorcycles stopping cyclists. I was riding in the area on Sunday with some friends and making a left onto Woodside Rd from Mountain and hadn't ridden in the area since last season. We came to a rolling stop, but didn't unclip and put a foot down and proceeded. I didn't notice the motorcycle cop that was tucked near some hedges until we passed through the intersection. Just about 100 feet up another motorcycle cop was writing a ticket to a cyclist. I think we dodged a bullet that day, but will remember to come to a complete stop around Woodside. Not sure of the fine, but thought I heard it was around $200. Not sure if it counts as a point on your driving record, but that would stink.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

calbear81 said:


> They were giving out tickets in front of the SF Caltrain station today on Townsend as bikers were going right through the stop sign at 5th Ave.


Good...I hope they keep that up.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

This may not be a popular belief, but I am not against them enforcing the stop signs. Along with biking a lot, I also walk a lot (live in SF). I think the cyclists who totally ignore the stop signs are making it harder for us. Every time a pedestrian in the cross walk is nearly run over or a cyclist darts out in front of a car that had made the stop and was then entering the intersection, it is another bad impression of cyclists that we will have to fight as we try to expand our rights and get more bike-friendly facilities.

That said, I do agree that the laws like (I think) Idaho has would be good for us. There, cyclists are allowed to treat stop signs as yield signs. If the coast is clear, we wouldn't have to actually come to a full stop. But we would still have to stop if there is a car in the intersection or pedestrian in the cross walk. This sounds very reasonable to me, and something I wholly support. 

Bummer that you got caught. This is nothing personal against the OP.


----------



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> That intersection is notorious for law enforcement on motorcycles stopping cyclists. I was riding in the area on Sunday with some friends and making a left onto Woodside Rd from Mountain and hadn't ridden in the area since last season. We came to a rolling stop, but didn't unclip and put a foot down and proceeded. I didn't notice the motorcycle cop that was tucked near some hedges until we passed through the intersection. Just about 100 feet up another motorcycle cop was writing a ticket to a cyclist. I think we dodged a bullet that day, but will remember to come to a complete stop around Woodside. Not sure of the fine, but thought I heard it was around $200. Not sure if it counts as a point on your driving record, but that would stink.



It doesn't count as a point. The sheriff said it was considered just a fine and won't affect my driving record.


----------



## calbear81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Absolutely agreed on getting a "slow and go" Idaho style law for stop signs and I agree that a lot of cyclists make a bad impression bursting through intersections regardless of whether there are cars or not and not respecting right of way (many SF cyclists I've encountered as a driver/pedestrian seem to have a vendetta against cars and car drivers).

On the 5th/Townsend stop, I felt that was not a great place to warn bicyclists as most of those using that street are your more respectful commuters going to the Caltrain and that intersection goes into a private parking lot (not throughfare) so I can see how a bicyclist would ignore the stop sign if they saw that the opposing car was clearly turning and not going straight.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

singlespeed.org said:


> That said, I do agree that the laws like (I think) Idaho has would be good for us. There, cyclists are allowed to treat stop signs as yield signs. If the coast is clear, we wouldn't have to actually come to a full stop. But we would still have to stop if there is a car in the intersection or pedestrian in the cross walk. This sounds very reasonable to me, and something I wholly support.


Very reasonable!
Any way to make SVBC and similar organizations to start pushing through this kind of laws?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

sokudo said:


> Very reasonable!
> Any way to make SVBC and similar organizations to start pushing through this kind of laws?


Is this a "slippery slope" on starting to treat bike different? I certainly would not want to start seeing "No Bikes" on road signs because there's no shoulder and it's perceived "dangerous" by a road planner or something. 

Aren't bikes considered vehicles now? Like in motorcycle?


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> That intersection is notorious for law enforcement on motorcycles stopping cyclists. I was riding in the area on Sunday with some friends and making a left onto Woodside Rd from Mountain and hadn't ridden in the area since last season. We came to a rolling stop, but didn't unclip and put a foot down and proceeded. I didn't notice the motorcycle cop that was tucked near some hedges until we passed through the intersection. Just about 100 feet up another motorcycle cop was writing a ticket to a cyclist. I think we dodged a bullet that day, but will remember to come to a complete stop around Woodside. Not sure of the fine, but thought I heard it was around $200. Not sure if it counts as a point on your driving record, but that would stink.


Is it necessary to unclip? I usually just make sure my wheels stop and keep going. Its not like i need to stick my foot out of the car everytime i hit a stopsign.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

ziscwg said:


> Is this a "slippery slope" on starting to treat bike different? I certainly would not want to start seeing "No Bikes" on road signs because there's no shoulder and it's perceived "dangerous" by a road planner or something.
> 
> Aren't bikes considered vehicles now? Like in motorcycle?


Bikes are different. There are highways where you can not ride them.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There are a number of intersections in Woodside where the cops hide in the bushes and ticket cyclists who do not stop. They're all places where it's safe to roll through at a low speed. And while cyclists are being ticketed, cars that do "california stops" are not. I generally think that cyclists should follow road laws and personally try to make a good example most of the time. But in Woodside the ticketing is not about safety, it's about discouraging cyclists from riding through Woodside.

Intersections where the cops lurk:
Arastradero and Portola (in the bushes)
Mountain Home and Portola (in the bushes on Mt Home)
35 and 84 (behind the debris pile)
Jefferson and Canada (no bushes but Jefferson Ts into Canada making it relatively safe to ride through southbound...which is what they ticket).

I make it a practice to have my wheels come to a stop at all stops in Woodside. I may think their enforcement is bogus and meant to discourage cycling but I don't like getting tickets, and stopping doesn't hurt me.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

ericm979 said:


> I may think their enforcement is bogus and meant to discourage cycling


It is a revenue enhancement. A kind of tax on the rest of us to help with funding Woodside and its services for Woodside inhabitants. It's meant to discourage access to Woodside, first and foremost.

Thank you for the list. They expanded their coverage. There was time when Alpine and Portola intersection and Canada stop signs were the only places to enact immobility. Mental note to myself - stop on Mountain Home.


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

Interesting. Can someone fill me on Woodside's general attitude towards cyclists (or at least your opinion on the matter)? I don't know much about the town. I've cycled through often, and its a very nice place to ride. I've made my own theories on why they would want to seclude themselves and discourage cyclists from rolling through, but want to hear from others.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

ericm979 said:


> Intersections where the cops lurk:


Alpine Rd. at Portola Valley Rd. I've seen them pull over whole groups there. It's especially offensive (by which I mean "not about safety") there because it's almost always for a right-hand turn (i.e., not crossing anything) that's already at low speed because it's the top of a small climb, exactly like the cars do it. Mt. Home turning right onto Portola Valley Rd. is similarly annoying, because it's a turn where you really stay within the bike lane and there's good visibility. Woodside and Portola Valley are places the just demonstrate that the stop-as-yield is right for bikes. 

I'm also careful to either stop or at least slow to a crawl and scan very closely for the police. After almost a decade of year-round riding through Woodside and PV five to seven days a week, I've seen so many instances of unsafe driving right in front of the police (e.g., how many times can I get cut off near Roberts Market, with a cop standing right there, before somebody gets a ticket?), and absolute disregard for the bike lanes (otherwise known as "school drop-off parking" and "where to put your trash") that I don't consider the bike ticketing to be reasonable law enforcement.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

AntF said:


> Interesting. Can someone fill me on Woodside's general attitude towards cyclists (or at least your opinion on the matter)? I don't know much about the town. I've cycled through often, and its a very nice place to ride. I've made my own theories on why they would want to seclude themselves and discourage cyclists from rolling through, but want to hear from others.



Its a situation where there are a bunch of very well-off people that dont like sharing for starters. The cyclists dont do themselves any favors either by riding in large groups blocking traffic and ultimately turning the locals against all cyclists. Often when I am driving DOWN 84 I will get stuck behind a cyclist. It pisses me off too and I RIDE so I cant blame people who dont ride! Its simply a courtesy thing I think. I always stay as far right as possible and make sure to get out of the way of traffic as soon as safely possible. For the most part I have had no issues and this is the only place I ride my road bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

ShaneW said:


> Often when I am driving DOWN 84 I will get stuck behind a cyclist. It pisses me off too and I RIDE so I cant blame people who dont ride! Its simply a courtesy thing I think. I always stay as far right as possible and make sure to get out of the way of traffic as soon as safely possible. For the most part I have had no issues and this is the only place I ride my road bike.:thumbsup:


OTOH, riding down 84 and getting stuck behind a car is not fun either


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

True! But you should know if you are fast enough to not slow down vehicles. If you are, pull over a little and let them passed. Most people in cars will never let you through although I have heard of it happening a few times which surprised me. The general attitude towards cyclists in the Woodside area is pretty bad, but like I said - its a case of a few people ruining it for the rest of us. If you are one of those groups that like to take up the entire lane and ride 3 abreast - YOU are the problem!! Dont be part of the problem, try to be part of the solution.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

In my mind a "California" or rolling stop where you take the time to look and yeild is one thing. Blowing through a stop sign is different. If one blows through a stop sign with little or no slowing, then he/she gets what they have coming. Getting a ticket is better than someone's bumper along your broadside.


----------

